# Frame: 4 Bay or 3+1?



## verendus (Nov 4, 2012)

I am getting ready to outfit my 156D Aire. Cooler is ready. Table ready. A set of 10' Sawyer MXF V-Ash Pro. Plan on sitting on a 16" Drybox, with Everything bag in the stern. 

I am getting ready to fabricate 82"x72" double rail diamond plate frame. I am torn between going with 4 bay frame and 3 bay with a trailer frame as the seat deck for the family in the front. I like the idea of having a 3 bay option as a day frame. But love the look and functionality of a full side deck. 

If I go with a trailer frame, I'm thinking of making it single rail without diamond plate. And put a 72" table across that wil double as a river table. 

I'd covet anyone's advice.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

How were you planning to rig your 3 bay for day trips. If sitting on a drybox I assume you would still be running a cooler in the front bay for day trips? If so will the cooler be the family's seat and will it be wide enough to accommodate all your passengers? Sorry if I misunderstood your description. 

Maybe make the cooler and drybox interchangeable so for day trips on a 3 bay rig it so you can sit on the cooler, then put that big table or a deck board up front for passengers. 

I am building a 82" frame and what I have found is if the passengers are riding right in front of the rowers feet (3 bay) make sure there is room for your oar clearance from the passengers on your return stroke. Getting those passngers forward and out of the way of my oars is one of the reasons I've decided to go with a 4 bay for both camping and day trips. For day trips you could just leave the heavy box at home and go with hatch covers. With aluminum frame and aluminum diamond plate a 4 bay wouldn't weigh all that much. 

If you decide to run a trailer make sure those frames are snug together to avoid any family members getting a finger pinched between frames as the raft and frames flex.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Go with the trailer frame all the way. It affords a more versatile frame. I run my dry box in the trailer frame, and leave it off when doing day trips, or traveling light.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I've used both. Trailer frames work well but it's a shortcut. For a few more dollars you can just build a day frame and it both ways. That's the way I'd go after having done it both ways for a number of years. I agree that those full length side decks make life on the river comfortable. The full length frame also stiffens up the raft for surfing big waves (grin).


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude, if you can fabricate, make the optimal 4 bay frame for multiday, and then make a very simple light frame for day trips (much simpler than a 3 bay frame per say). The cost of the day frame materials should be minimal.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Can I ask... what's the difference between a trailer frame and a day frame?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

A day frame is a full frame, just smaller for day use. Sometimes holds a cooler & one dry box or a seat. Trailer frame is just an extra bay for gear that can be used if needed, but left at home on day trips.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

cataraftgirl said:


> A day frame is a full frame, just smaller for day use. Sometimes holds a cooler & one dry box or a seat. Trailer frame is just an extra bay for gear that can be used if needed, but left at home on day trips.


An extra bay that is attached with Lo pro or other fittings? That type of thing?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I dislike 3-bay frames because passengers sitting in the front bay can easily catch an oar in the head. If they sit on a thwart in front of the front bay the frame digs their kidneys.
I prefer a 2-bay or stern rig+trailer or small lashed cooler for day runs.

I agree. If you can build, build multiple. Just skip the 3.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Anchorless said:


> An extra bay that is attached with Lo pro or other fittings? That type of thing?


Yep. Or sometimes just an extra cargo module that's strapped in place. That's why someone mentioned being careful about pinched fingers


----------

